# What are the minimum specs for ______ at 1080 60 FPS?



## Deleted User (Feb 15, 2019)

I built the pc thanks


----------



## Mythical (Feb 16, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> Rocket league?
> Citra?
> Dolphin (GameCube)?
> Dolphin (Wii)? Specifically Mario kart Wii
> ...


Each of them have their own specs, but it largely depends on how much fancying up the graphics you want to do. at 1080p almost any decent pc should run all of those fine. There's also a ps3 emulator but that ones a bit heftier still should work on a medium to high end pc


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 16, 2019)

A 1060 6gb will do 1080p 60 at ultra settings on everything and costs no more than 150$ used,you can also get a ryzen 2200g for around 90$ which makes a nice budget quad core cpu and a great apu aswell.


----------



## Mythical (Feb 16, 2019)

Ominous66521 said:


> A 1060 6gb will do 1080p 60 at ultra settings on everything and costs no more than 150$ used,you can also get a ryzen 2200g for around 90$ which makes a nice budget quad core cpu and a great apu aswell.


I would stick with nvidia in regards to emulation as it has better opengl support and those backends are often more up to date than their vulkan counterparts. Some don't even have Vulkan Backends


----------



## RattletraPM (Feb 16, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> Rocket league?
> Citra?
> Dolphin (GameCube)?
> Dolphin (Wii)? Specifically Mario kart Wii
> ...


Taking the highest requirements from the list you've provided, I'd go with a NVidia GPU (1060 6GB or even a 980 if you don't mind getting an older, less power efficient model for a cheaper price) and a Ryzen 5 2600/Core i5 8400 depending if you want to go with either team red or blue. You can even go lower with the CPU, however I picked those so you can have a bit of breathing room if you want to upgrade your rig later down the road.

In the end choosing Intel or AMD for the CPU isn't going to impact too much your perfomance so I'd personally choose Ryzen for a few reasons (SMT, higher multithreaded performance, overclockable) but no matter how I dislike NVidia's anti-consumer practices I simply cannot bring myself to recommend an AMD GPU for emulating recent-ish consoles: and this is coming from someone who has an all AMD build.

For RAM, 8 GB will be enough. Still, if you go with Ryzen, try to get some fast DDR4 sticks if you can find them at a reasonable price (don't go overkill, even 2666 MHz is more than enough for what you want to do!)

(Cemu for example is infamous to be poorly optimized on Radeon cards and while it may change when the Vulkan backend gets released, if you were to run it on one now you'd be very disappointed by the performance)


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 16, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> Rocket league?
> Citra?
> Dolphin (GameCube)?
> Dolphin (Wii)? Specifically Mario kart Wii
> ...


I can't speak for Cemu but from what I know it's mostly CPU dependent.
The others will run on almost anything. A GTX 1050 Ti is enough for most 1080p gaming as far as I know, but I have a GTX 970 which is roughly equivalent to an 1060 and it struggles with certain games like ARK and Atlas. Works fine for everything else though, including Dolphin and PCSX2 and I can't imagine Citra would be any problem.
I'd say an 1060 would probably be sufficient, but look at used prices as you can get GTX 1070/1080/1080 Ti for a decent price used.


----------



## Mythical (Feb 16, 2019)

Try using pcpartkicker.com to throw together a build and send it by us. You can find other places to buy things for other prices or used but its a good start to get an overall estimate
make sure you don't over due it on the moniter plus the xx inches is the diagonal of the screen not the width or length


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 16, 2019)

MythicalData said:


> I would stick with nvidia in regards to emulation as it has better opengl support and those backends are often more up to date than their vulkan counterparts. Some don't even have Vulkan Backends


Yup,vulcan is amd's territory on the gpu side.Nvida cards overclock better aswell.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 17, 2019)

RattletraPM said:


> Taking the highest requirements from the list you've provided, I'd go with a NVidia GPU (1060 6GB or even a 980 if you don't mind getting an older, less power efficient model for a cheaper price) and a Ryzen 5 2600/Core i5 8400 depending if you want to go with either team red or blue. You can even go lower with the CPU, however I picked those so you can have a bit of breathing room if you want to upgrade your rig later down the road.
> 
> In the end choosing Intel or AMD for the CPU isn't going to impact too much your perfomance so I'd personally choose Ryzen for a few reasons (SMT, higher multithreaded performance, overclockable) but no matter how I dislike NVidia's anti-consumer practices I simply cannot bring myself to recommend an AMD GPU for emulating recent-ish consoles: and this is coming from someone who has an all AMD build.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the inactivity! i was just busy. ok so for the gpu is this one ok? cause ive seen the same one (1060 6gb) but at a higher price and looking different and brands like gigabyte, zotac, etc etc. anyway does this meet the requirements? https://www.amazon.com/d/Computer-G...=UTF8&qid=1550372764&sr=1-1&keywords=1060+6gb

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



RattletraPM said:


> Taking the highest requirements from the list you've provided, I'd go with a NVidia GPU (1060 6GB or even a 980 if you don't mind getting an older, less power efficient model for a cheaper price) and a Ryzen 5 2600/Core i5 8400 depending if you want to go with either team red or blue. You can even go lower with the CPU, however I picked those so you can have a bit of breathing room if you want to upgrade your rig later down the road.
> 
> In the end choosing Intel or AMD for the CPU isn't going to impact too much your perfomance so I'd personally choose Ryzen for a few reasons (SMT, higher multithreaded performance, overclockable) but no matter how I dislike NVidia's anti-consumer practices I simply cannot bring myself to recommend an AMD GPU for emulating recent-ish consoles: and this is coming from someone who has an all AMD build.
> 
> ...


ok so if for ram 2666mhz is enough ill just buy that corsair 8gb ddr4 stick out there. and i quess the highest requirement is for cemu BOTW right?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



The Real Jdbye said:


> I can't speak for Cemu but from what I know it's mostly CPU dependent.
> The others will run on almost anything. A GTX 1050 Ti is enough for most 1080p gaming as far as I know, but I have a GTX 970 which is roughly equivalent to an 1060 and it struggles with certain games like ARK and Atlas. Works fine for everything else though, including Dolphin and PCSX2 and I can't imagine Citra would be any problem.
> I'd say an 1060 would probably be sufficient, but look at used prices as you can get GTX 1070/1080/1080 Ti for a decent price used.


thanks but buying used things is not what i like. i prefer them to be new to assure best quality. and why do i keep hearing people saying that ps2 is difficult to emulate?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



MythicalData said:


> I would stick with nvidia in regards to emulation as it has better opengl support and those backends are often more up to date than their vulkan counterparts. Some don't even have Vulkan Backends


i got a couple of questions: what are those opengl and direct x and c++ stuff out there?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



MythicalData said:


> Each of them have their own specs, but it largely depends on how much fancying up the graphics you want to do. at 1080p almost any decent pc should run all of those fine. There's also a ps3 emulator but that ones a bit heftier still should work on a medium to high end pc


thanks i already own a ps3 and a wii BUUUUUUT i dont have a decent controller that i can use with mkwii. i have a ds4 but will only work with dolphin


----------



## Mythical (Feb 17, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> Sorry for the inactivity! i was just busy. ok so for the gpu is this one ok? cause ive seen the same one (1060 6gb) but at a higher price and looking different and brands like gigabyte, zotac, etc etc. anyway does this meet the requirements? https://www.amazon.com/d/Computer-G...=UTF8&qid=1550372764&sr=1-1&keywords=1060+6gb
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


You can connect wiimotes to a computer with HID wiimote and with bluetooth and/or a bluetooth dongle. 
Those things simply put are used to run programs. And some programs can run with one or more. Some use Vilkan and some use opengl and so on. Direct x is also a dependency for some games, but will be installed by steam about a thousand times anyway (it's installed when installing other games). 
A lot of these things will be part of the setup or easy to find such as java. 
The main thing to worry about is the gpu brand. You chose an invidia card so you'll be getting better opengl support which helps with running emulators. 
8gb of ddr4 memory should be more than enough for the foreseeable future (for gamers). Some people get 16, but you can always add more later if your motherboard has enough slots (most have atleast 2 nowadays).
if you go on pcpartpicker.com it'll allow you to put together a build using several sellers (like the amazon link you put up), plus it'll have commentary on the parts performance.

Here's a build I'm working on right now https://pcpartpicker.com/list/ZkFjMZ

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also PCSX2 is my go to ps2 emulator. It allows a lot of upscaling options and game fixes. As long as you use a compatibility list (just google pcsx2 "insert game name here" and you'll be fine)


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 17, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> Sorry for the inactivity! i was just busy. ok so for the gpu is this one ok? cause ive seen the same one (1060 6gb) but at a higher price and looking different and brands like gigabyte, zotac, etc etc. anyway does this meet the requirements? https://www.amazon.com/d/Computer-G...=UTF8&qid=1550372764&sr=1-1&keywords=1060+6gb
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Buying used GPUs is completely fine, trust me. Many of the pros recommend it as a good option for budget gaming builds. Any use that the GPU has already seen is not likely to affect the useful lifetime of the GPU because they usually last long after their useful life (when you need to upgrade anyway to play the newest games), and the 10xx series cards haven't been out for long enough for it to matter. And even if buying new the warranty will be long expired by the time the card finally breaks so it's not like buying new is gonna help you.

PS2 is relatively difficult to emulate, considering it's actually harder to emulate than GC/Wii despite being a weaker system than both. But computers have progressed to the point where any cheap i3 or i5 laptop can run Dolphin no problem and PS2 is not that much harder.

You should be able to use the DS4 with other things through something like DS4Windows.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 17, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Buying used GPUs is completely fine, trust me. Many of the pros recommend it as a good option for budget gaming builds. Any use that the GPU has already seen is not likely to affect the useful lifetime of the GPU because they usually last long after their useful life (when you need to upgrade anyway to play the newest games), and the 10xx series cards haven't been out for long enough for it to matter. And even if buying new the warranty will be long expired by the time the card finally breaks so it's not like buying new is gonna help you.
> 
> PS2 is relatively difficult to emulate, considering it's actually harder to emulate than GC/Wii despite being a weaker system than both. But computers have progressed to the point where any cheap i3 or i5 laptop can run Dolphin no problem and PS2 is not that much harder.
> 
> You should be able to use the DS4 with other things through something like DS4Windows.


Ok so I can buy the best graphics card (1080ti) used?


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 17, 2019)

Ok these are my final specs:
CPU: Intel Core i5 8400
GPU: EVGA GeForce GTX 1060 6GB(even a 1080ti used is to expensive$$$)
Motherboard: Any recommendations?
RAM: 8GB Kingston HyperX Fury 2666MHz (planning to upgrade later)
Power supply: Need your help to decide!


----------



## Mythical (Feb 17, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> Ok these are my final specs:
> CPU: Intel Core i5 8400
> GPU: EVGA GeForce GTX 1060 6GB(even a 1080ti used is to expensive$$$)
> Motherboard: Any recommendations?
> ...


You also need a cpu cooler (I like water), a moniter too (at a minimum it should be the build your looking for but you can watch stuff in higher res if you're computer can't play games on that res), a case (pc tower), and some storage (a 1tb ssd should be more than enough)(I would choose WD).
The power supply you choose is generally based around estimated total wattage from your pc's parts.
I recommend thishttps://pcpartpicker.com/product/PvDzK8/evga-supernova-g3-850w-80-gold-certified-fully-modular-atx-power-supply-220-g3-0850 but most things like it would suffice. just make sure it's a quality brand and has enough wattage.
The motherboard I would choose last in reference to all of your other parts but I'd spend 50-125 depending on the situation. One thing to note is not all motherboards inherently support wireless connection. (ethernet yes) so you may have to buy an addon for your motherboard (very cheap) though (motherboards also have overclocking and bios menus that vary from motherboard to motherboard)
also if you get a k cpu you'll be able to overclock it (i.e. i5 8400k or something along those lines)


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 18, 2019)

MythicalData said:


> You also need a cpu cooler (I like water), a moniter too (at a minimum it should be the build your looking for but you can watch stuff in higher res if you're computer can't play games on that res), a case (pc tower), and some storage (a 1tb ssd should be more than enough)(I would choose WD).
> The power supply you choose is generally based around estimated total wattage from your pc's parts.
> I recommend thishttps://pcpartpicker.com/product/PvDzK8/evga-supernova-g3-850w-80-gold-certified-fully-modular-atx-power-supply-220-g3-0850 but most things like it would suffice. just make sure it's a quality brand and has enough wattage.
> The motherboard I would choose last in reference to all of your other parts but I'd spend 50-125 depending on the situation. One thing to note is not all motherboards inherently support wireless connection. (ethernet yes) so you may have to buy an addon for your motherboard (very cheap) though (motherboards also have overclocking and bios menus that vary from motherboard to motherboard)
> also if you get a k cpu you'll be able to overclock it (i.e. i5 8400k or something along those lines)


I will use a tv as a monitor since it is 1080


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 18, 2019)

Good news! To enter an online high school I must have a 5.0ghz cpu so my parents will buy me an i9 9900k


----------



## Mythical (Feb 18, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> Good news! To enter an online high school I must have a 5.0ghz cpu so my parents will buy me an i9 9900k


That's great! I never heard of a school requiring such a thing (I can understand depending on the school and the classes though)
That'll be great for your emulators since they run off of your cpu mainly.


----------



## Noaken (Feb 18, 2019)

because of that cemu you need a pretty good pc gtx1060 6gb and a high end i5 7400 would be enough i think


----------



## Mythical (Feb 18, 2019)

Noaken said:


> because of that cemu you need a pretty good pc gtx1060 6gb and a high end i5 7400 would be enough i think


http://cemu.info/


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 20, 2019)

RattletraPM said:


> Taking the highest requirements from the list you've provided, I'd go with a NVidia GPU (1060 6GB or even a 980 if you don't mind getting an older, less power efficient model for a cheaper price) and a Ryzen 5 2600/Core i5 8400 depending if you want to go with either team red or blue. You can even go lower with the CPU, however I picked those so you can have a bit of breathing room if you want to upgrade your rig later down the road.
> 
> In the end choosing Intel or AMD for the CPU isn't going to impact too much your perfomance so I'd personally choose Ryzen for a few reasons (SMT, higher multithreaded performance, overclockable) but no matter how I dislike NVidia's anti-consumer practices I simply cannot bring myself to recommend an AMD GPU for emulating recent-ish consoles: and this is coming from someone who has an all AMD build.
> 
> ...


is the msi geforce gtx 1060 4gb good for botw?


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Feb 20, 2019)

RattletraPM said:


> Taking the highest requirements from the list you've provided, I'd go with a NVidia GPU (1060 6GB or even a 980 if you don't mind getting an older, less power efficient model for a cheaper price) and a Ryzen 5 2600/Core i5 8400 depending if you want to go with either team red or blue. You can even go lower with the CPU, however I picked those so you can have a bit of breathing room if you want to upgrade your rig later down the road.
> 
> In the end choosing Intel or AMD for the CPU isn't going to impact too much your perfomance so I'd personally choose Ryzen for a few reasons (SMT, higher multithreaded performance, overclockable) but no matter how I dislike NVidia's anti-consumer practices I simply cannot bring myself to recommend an AMD GPU for emulating recent-ish consoles: and this is coming from someone who has an all AMD build.
> 
> ...


DDR4 sticks are like 120£ on amazon
i aint paying dat


----------



## Mythical (Feb 20, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> is the msi geforce gtx 1060 4gb good for botw?


You should be good to go with that card coupled with a decent cpu


----------



## RattletraPM (Feb 20, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> is the msi geforce gtx 1060 4gb good for botw?


If you meant a 1050Ti 4GB then it might be able to do the job but it would be too close for comfort imho.
On the other hand if you actually meant a 1060 4GB, be careful with that variant. It was only released in China mainly for internet cafes and has never seen a western release. Sometimes legit ones pop up on eBay/Amazon but they're sort of rare so the pricing ends up very close (if not higher) than the 6GB variant anyways, while if the price is too good to be true then it probably isn't.



Idontknowwhattoputhere said:


> DDR4 sticks are like 120£ on amazon
> i aint paying dat


DDR4 prices suck, I'll give you that. Still, you can kinda compensate for it if you go with Ryzen thanks to its lower price. I wouldn't upgrade if I had a 1/2 generations old CPU tho.


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Feb 20, 2019)

RattletraPM said:


> If you meant a 1050Ti 4GB then it might be able to do the job but it would be too close for comfort imho.
> On the other hand if you actually meant a 1060 4GB, be careful with that variant. It was only released in China mainly for internet cafes and has never seen a western release. Sometimes legit ones pop up on eBay/Amazon but they're sort of rare so the pricing ends up very close (if not higher) than the 6GB variant anyways, while if the price is too good to be true then it probably isn't.


I got a evga 1050 ti works quite well


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 20, 2019)

RattletraPM said:


> If you meant a 1050Ti 4GB then it might be able to do the job but it would be too close for comfort imho.
> On the other hand if you actually meant a 1060 4GB, be careful with that variant. It was only released in China mainly for internet cafes and has never seen a western release. Sometimes legit ones pop up on eBay/Amazon but they're sort of rare so the pricing ends up very close (if not higher) than the 6GB variant anyways, while if the price is too good to be true then it probably isn't.
> 
> 
> DDR4 prices suck, I'll give you that. Still, you can kinda compensate for it if you go with Ryzen thanks to its lower price. I wouldn't upgrade if I had a 1/2 generations old CPU tho.


yeah i ment 1050 ti x gaming 4gb will that be a problem for botw? and i found a kingston 2666mhz 8gb ddr4 stick for just $47.99


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 20, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> yeah i ment 1050 ti x gaming 4gb will that be a problem for botw? and i found a kingston 2666mhz 8gb ddr4 stick for just $47.99


I recommend a 1060 minimum for 1080p gaming based on personal experience. But instead, a 1070 or 1070 Ti used would be a better choice IMO for future proofing.
Edit: Assuming you are going to do other gaming besides emulation, that is.


----------



## TheMrIron2 (Feb 20, 2019)

You're only emulating these games, so from my experience my GTX 960 has been able to pull 1800p (not 1080p, 1800p) at almost full speed on Cemu with my i5-4690. Dolphin runs similarly well above 1080p. PCSX2 is a bit more mixed but again, generally shouldn't need much for 1080p full speed. You'd probably even get away with a GTX 750 Ti for all of these if you were hard pressed. Just make sure you get a good CPU because that's what emulation is tied to in almost every imaginable circumstance.


----------



## Kingy (Feb 20, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> Good news! To enter an online high school I must have a 5.0ghz cpu so my parents will buy me an i9 9900k


I hope I'm not too late, but please don't do that. There is no reason for an online school to require such a beefy CPU. Invest in a cheaper alternative, like the 2700X.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 20, 2019)

Kingy_ said:


> I hope I'm not too late, but please don't do that. There is no reason for an online school to require such a beefy CPU. Invest in a cheaper alternative, like the 2700X.


My parents would prefer to pay that $525 instead of paying thousands of dollars monthly anyway, plus it is great for gaming and the box is highly collectible and nice


----------



## Kingy (Feb 20, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> My parent would prefer to pay that $525 instead of paying thousands of dollars monthly anyway


But there's no need to pay that much in the first place. The 2700X performs great and is cheaper, a 9900K is near useless for your case.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 20, 2019)

Kingy_ said:


> But there's no need to pay that much in the first place. The 2700X performs great and is cheaper, a 9900K is near useless for your case.


what do you mean with useless


----------



## Kingy (Feb 20, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> what do you mean with useless


Well the 9900K is just a waste of cash with a graphics card such as the 1060, so no reason to pay extra.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 21, 2019)

Kingy_ said:


> Well the 9900K is just a waste of cash with a graphics card such as the 1060, so no reason to pay extra.


Do you mean that I could get a cheaper one and have the same performance? In that case I would buy an Intel i5 8400 BUT if the school requirements state that i need a processor with 5.0ghz is for some reason. And no matter what’s on anybody’s power the world won’t make me buy AMD merchandise


----------



## Kingy (Feb 21, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> Do you mean that I could get a cheaper one and have the same performance?


Yes



Missingphy said:


> In that case I would buy an Intel i5 8400 BUT if the school requirements state that i need a processor with 5.0ghz is for some reason.


It's rubbish talk, ignore it. An online school does not require a 5GHz CPU.



Missingphy said:


> And no matter what’s on anybody’s power the world won’t make me buy AMD merchandise


Bro, why the hate towards AMD? They make genuinely great CPUs.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Feb 21, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> if the school requirements state that i need a processor with 5.0ghz


What school are you going to that requires that high a clock speed?


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 21, 2019)

Anyways here are my final specs:
CPU: Intel Core i9 9900K (FC) if my parents discover it.
I will pay the rest of the pc including the case (cool master atx mid tower) which includes 2 200mm fans with a beautiful purple led color, maybe the motherboard.
The power supply is a cool master MWE 750W modular (great)
I will also buy a cool master master liquid with rainbow and controller without need for asus aura sync or stuff like that
GPU: MSI GeForce GTX 1050 Ti
RAM: 8GB Kingston DDR4 2666MHz
SSD: Samsung Evo 860 500GB for the storage since SSD is better than HDD
And finally motherboard: gigabyte atx with 3 pci express card slots for gpu, support for 9th gen and 4 ram slots

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Kingy_ said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> It's rubbish talk, ignore it. An online school does not require a 5GHz CPU.
> ...


I’ve had bad experiences with AMD. It once made me fail completely an exam just because the pc got stuck and the test clock timed out

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Dionicio3 said:


> What school are you going to that requires that high a clock speed?


I live in Mexico this one: http://sitios.itesm.mx/prepanet/plan_estudios_requerimientos.htm


----------



## Kingy (Feb 21, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> Anyways here are my final specs:
> CPU: Intel Core i9 9900K (FC) if my parents discover it.
> I will pay the rest of the pc including the case (cool master atx mid tower) which includes 2 200mm fans with a beautiful purple led color, maybe the motherboard.
> The power supply is a cool master MWE 750W modular (great)
> ...


No. This build is super unbalanced. Get a 2700X/2600, 580/1060, and 16GB of DDR4-2667+ RAM. Much better than the build you're planning to have.



Missingphy said:


> I’ve had bad experiences with AMD. It once made me fail completely an exam just because the pc got stuck and the test clock timed out


You can't hate modern hardware due to old problems. AMD have greatly improved, and Ryzen is a much better choice for value. Ryzen CPUs have never failed on me.


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Feb 21, 2019)

i7 3770 16gb of ram gtx 1050ti


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 21, 2019)

Kingy_ said:


> No. This build is super unbalanced. Get a 2700X/2600, 580/1060, and 16GB of DDR4-2667+ RAM. Much better than the build you're planning to have.
> 
> 
> You can't hate modern hardware due to old problems. AMD have greatly improved, and Ryzen is a much better choice for value. Ryzen CPUs have never failed on me.


Fine since you won’t leave me in peace: I will wait for that 5.0ghz ryzen 3000 that will come out soon (if it comes before September great but if not I will keep the i9 9900k) hoping it is cheaper and is good quality, I will add 4gb more of ram so I have 12GB and the graphics will stay like that


----------



## Kingy (Feb 21, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> Fine since you won’t leave me in peace: I will wait for that 5.0ghz ryzen 3000 that will come out soon (if it comes before September great but if not I will keep the i9 9900k) hoping it is cheaper and is good quality, I will add 4gb more of ram so I have 12GB and the graphics will stay like that


Again, you don't need 5GHz. Although I do recommend waiting, you don't have to wait for Zen 2 (It will come around june-july). The RX 570 performs much better than the 1050 Ti in every task and costs the same. And finally, don't go 12GB as 12GB can not run in dual channel mode, just go with 16GB.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 21, 2019)

Kingy_ said:


> Again, you don't need 5GHz. Although I do recommend waiting, you don't have to wait for Zen 2 (It will come around june-july). The RX 570 performs much better than the 1050 Ti in every task and costs the same. And finally, don't go 12GB as 12GB can not run in dual channel mode, just go with 16GB.


It’s too much for me (ram)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Kingy_ said:


> Again, you don't need 5GHz. Although I do recommend waiting, you don't have to wait for Zen 2 (It will come around june-july). The RX 570 performs much better than the 1050 Ti in every task and costs the same. And finally, don't go 12GB as 12GB can not run in dual channel mode, just go with 16GB.


Can I go with 2 6GB modules instead?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Feb 21, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> Can I go with 2 6GB modules instead


6GB modules don't exist


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 21, 2019)

Dionicio3 said:


> 6GB modules don't exist


Then can I first go with 8GB and later upgrade to 16?


----------



## Kingy (Feb 21, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> Then can I first go with 8GB and later upgrade to 16?


Yes. Make sure you stick with dual channel, though, as 2 channels is better than having a higher clocked single stick of memory.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 21, 2019)

Kingy_ said:


> Yes. Make sure you stick with dual channel, though, as 2 channels is better than having a higher clocked single stick of memory.


Ok so with the newest Ryzen I can forget about adding a cooler because it already has one. Hope the 3700x will have this feature too. I will just need to change the motherboard to fit in with the ryzen (the socket may change so I’ll wait too) but I really need that cpu before september, if this is not the case, I will get an Intel one


----------



## gohan123 (Feb 21, 2019)

I don't get it .. for what exactly do you need 5ghz for? that cpu is a total overkill. with a 2700x you could propably get 16gb ram and a 1070 or 1660 ti (releases in 1-2 days) for the same price which should be so much better.


----------



## Kingy (Feb 21, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> Ok so with the newest Ryzen I can forget about adding a cooler because it already has one. Hope the 3700x will have this feature too. I will just need to change the motherboard to fit in with the ryzen (the socket may change so I’ll wait too) but I really need that cpu before september, if this is not the case, I will get an Intel one


The 3700X is predicted to be a 12 core CPU clocked at 5GHz. Although still overkill, it's still a much greater choice over the 9900K. If you want, you can drop to one of the Ryzen 5 CPUs if you want a bit for extra cash, with the 3600(X) being able to beat the 9900K at less than 5GHz and less power.


----------



## Mythical (Feb 21, 2019)

Either way you're probably going to be well set on the emulator side with any of these cpus. Are you sure 5ghz is not just the recommended? Money saved would be well spent on more storage space or a better graphics card. In the end I feel like the 9900k cpu is not truly a bad choice at all. It is overkill, but it will help for maxing out settings (anti-aliasing, higher resolutions, shaders, and so on) if you ever get a better moniter framerate or resolution wise or (specifically in regards to emulation). I know futureproofing can be silly sometimes, but it's a solid options in some circumstances


----------



## Kingy (Feb 21, 2019)

MythicalData said:


> Either way you're probably going to be well set on the emulator side with any of these cpus. Are you sure 5ghz is not just the recommended? Money saved would be well spent on more storage space or a better graphics card. In the end I feel like the 9900k cpu is not truly a bad choice at all. It is overkill, but it will help for maxing out settings (anti-aliasing, higher resolutions, shaders, and so on) if you ever get a better moniter framerate or resolution wise or (specifically in regards to emulation). I know futureproofing can be silly sometimes, but it's a solid options in some circumstances


But Zen 2 is promising superior performance for less, with a much more upgradable platform. Why shouldn't he wait?


----------



## HamBone41801 (Feb 21, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I can't speak for Cemu but from what I know it's mostly CPU dependent.
> The others will run on almost anything. A GTX 1050 Ti is enough for most 1080p gaming as far as I know, but I have a GTX 970 which is roughly equivalent to an 1060 and it struggles with certain games like ARK and Atlas. Works fine for everything else though, including Dolphin and PCSX2 and I can't imagine Citra would be any problem.
> I'd say an 1060 would probably be sufficient, but look at used prices as you can get GTX 1070/1080/1080 Ti for a decent price used.


As far as I can tell, ark does fuck-all with your gpu. It runs at full ultra with just a 1050 Ti for me, but before I upgraded my cpu, it could barely run medium settings.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 21, 2019)

HamBone41801 said:


> As far as I can tell, ark does fuck-all with your gpu. It runs at full ultra with just a 1050 Ti for me, but before I upgraded my cpu, it could barely run medium settings.


You may be right. I'm still using an i7 920, I didn't think the game would be that CPU heavy because it seemed to make no difference whether I OC'd or not. There's also the chance my OC wasn't actually being applied for some reason. I will be building a new PC sometime and reusing the GTX 970 though so it will be interesting to see how that affects my FPS.


----------



## Mythical (Feb 21, 2019)

Kingy_ said:


> But Zen 2 is promising superior performance for less, with a much more upgradable platform. Why shouldn't he wait?


I don't think he should necessarily. I just recommended Intel because that's what I've used and know works well from experience. I also prefer not to recommend a product (even from a reliable company) before it's been released. Something to note is that Citra runs better with a cpu that has more processing power per core though. I couldn't seem to find a reliable source for the specs of the Zen 2


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 21, 2019)

MythicalData said:


> Either way you're probably going to be well set on the emulator side with any of these cpus. Are you sure 5ghz is not just the recommended? Money saved would be well spent on more storage space or a better graphics card. In the end I feel like the 9900k cpu is not truly a bad choice at all. It is overkill, but it will help for maxing out settings (anti-aliasing, higher resolutions, shaders, and so on) if you ever get a better moniter framerate or resolution wise or (specifically in regards to emulation). I know futureproofing can be silly sometimes, but it's a solid options in some circumstances


It’s the minim


----------



## gohan123 (Feb 21, 2019)

I really wonder for what they need 5ghz cpu, I think they fucked up the recommendation and counted 2 cores together or something. everything in my university could be done by a potatoe computer or a smartphone.


----------



## SpiffyJUNIOR (Feb 23, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> Rocket league?
> Citra?
> Dolphin (GameCube)?
> Dolphin (Wii)? Specifically Mario kart Wii
> ...


Rocket League: i3 or Ryzen 2200GE and HD 7950 or GTX 1050
Citra: i5 or Ryzen 5 and any modern video card
Dolphin: i3 or Ryzen 2200GE and any decent/modern video card
PCSX2: i5 or Ryzen 5 and GTX 1050Ti or HD 7970
Cemu: i5 or Ryzen 7 and GTX 1050Ti or R9 290X


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 26, 2019)

Kingy_ said:


> But Zen 2 is promising superior performance for less, with a much more upgradable platform. Why shouldn't he wait?


Hi again. I decided to but the Ryzen that is coming on June BUT I need to know if it will Ben compatible with already existing Motherboards (Preferably MSI motherboards) to start searching for them. And if it will be compatible, what is the socket? Also is it a good idea to mix AMD CPUs with Nvidia GPUs? I don’t like Radeon as much as Nvidia because of certain reasons.


----------



## Kingy (Feb 26, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> Hi again. I decided to but the Ryzen that is coming on June BUT I need to know if it will Ben compatible with already existing Motherboards (Preferably MSI motherboards) to start searching for them. And if it will be compatible, what is the socket? Also is it a good idea to mix AMD CPUs with Nvidia GPUs? I don’t like Radeon as much as Nvidia because of certain reasons.


Hey,
Zen 2 will be on the AM4 platform, meaning it will support current motherboards, although with a BIOS update. AMD sends out a boot kit in case of the motherboard not being updated out of the box, but you could just ask your retailer you purchased to update just in case. 
Nvidia GPUs with AMD CPUs will work fine, there won't be any problems except SLI on Bx50, but I don't think that'll be a problem in your case.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 26, 2019)

Kingy_ said:


> Hey,
> Zen 2 will be on the AM4 platform, meaning it will support current motherboards, although with a BIOS update. AMD sends out a boot kit in case of the motherboard not being updated out of the box, but you could just ask your retailer you purchased to update just in case.
> Nvidia GPUs with AMD CPUs will work fine, there won't be any problems except SLI on Bx50, but I don't think that'll be a problem in your case.


so any motherboard that has AM4 socket will work?


----------



## Mythical (Feb 27, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> so any motherboard that has AM4 socket will work?


You'll preferably want a board with a good bios menu. This helps with things such as overclocking, but is just nice to have in general


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 27, 2019)

Kingy_ said:


> Hey,
> Zen 2 will be on the AM4 platform, meaning it will support current motherboards, although with a BIOS update. AMD sends out a boot kit in case of the motherboard not being updated out of the box, but you could just ask your retailer you purchased to update just in case.
> Nvidia GPUs with AMD CPUs will work fine, there won't be any problems except SLI on Bx50, but I don't think that'll be a problem in your case.


ok thanks just one last detail to start raising up the money! i know that the newest ryzen comes with a preinstalled fan but do i need a liquid cooling device?


----------



## Mythical (Feb 27, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> ok thanks just one last detail to start raising up the money! i know that the newest ryzen comes with a preinstalled fan but do i need a liquid cooling device?


You can do either, but I would definitely recommend water cooling. Especially if you plan on overclocking. Make sure you read up on proper setup though. Can be a real pain if things go south


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 27, 2019)

MythicalData said:


> You can do either, but I would definitely recommend water cooling. Especially if you plan on overclocking. Make sure you read up on proper setup though. Can be a real pain if things go south


Since I am not an advanced user I can’t go with over clicking stuff because I may just waste $1100 for burning it but if it is recommended I will buy it


----------



## Kingy (Feb 27, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> ok thanks just one last detail to start raising up the money! i know that the newest ryzen comes with a preinstalled fan but do i need a liquid cooling device?


No. Ryzen's stock cooler is amazing and can even handle some overclocking while delivering decent temperatures.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 27, 2019)

Kingy_ said:


> No. Ryzen's stock cooler is amazing and can even handle some overclocking while delivering decent temperatures.


Thanks! Without the CPU it is going to be $800


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 3, 2019)

Kingy_ said:


> It will come around June-July


check this out!!! https://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-3000-cpu-specs-prices-online-retailer-ryzen-9-3850x-leak/amp/


----------



## Deleted User (May 21, 2019)

READ MY FIRST POST IN THIS THREAD SINCE I CHANGED IT


----------



## Mythical (May 22, 2019)

Recommended specs are usually a garbage stat anyway. tbh you probably be able to play it well. Also just make a new thread . Threads help people who have similar issues and changing thread posts like that makes the thread confusing for people who may stumble upon it. Also there are several sites out there that can help you with this, but to play it safe I'd expect it to always be a bit lower then those sites say just in case
Here's one https://www.systemrequirementslab.com/cyri (not sure if it's the definitive best one though as I don't use these)


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 9, 2019)

I eventually built the pc


----------

